# Bochet - Burnt Honey Mead



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

My mouth is watering just thinking about it....


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds fantastic;

Went all the way to that "tree pitch" color eh? Lol
Ever tried one to the 'Red' stage?

I'll have to burn-one-black, if I have any honey left after my batches, to see what this 'marshmellow' note is all about.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Brochets are nice but dangerous!!! Carmelizing that much honey is scarry and requires constant observation. I carmelized for about 1:30 hrs to a nice medium brown. 

What yeast did you use? I used wyeast sweat meade, very happy with results. The 1-yr meade was a hit with the club and friends.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 1, 2013)

The batch I vaguely covered here was only a quart of honey & it frothed up pretty well; you just need to do the boil in a pot that is 5-7x the amount of honey being boiled, and stir it rather constantly. 

Adding water to dilute at the end can be tricky as well, you need to add hot/almost boiling water to keep the molten honey from spitting at you for that first addition, then you can step the temp down.

I used EC-1118 because it was a small experiment in a larger endeavor, and I wanted to use a rather neutral-profile yeast


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Deezil, not sure what tree pitch color is, sounds light, ours is black, just not "I dropped my marshmallow in the fire" black, well past the red stage. We wore protective gear when adding the water back. Found a new idea for a big cooker but have to give it a try before writing about it plus the wife just ordered a new and much better pressure cooker so we have to try that one out again. WVMJ


----------

